#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-19
!RichiH:*! Good news, everyone. Ubuntu 7.04 aka Feisty Fawn released this very second. Join #ubuntu-release-party for the party or #ubuntu for support. http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ for Ubuntu and http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest for Kubuntu. Thank you for using freenode and have a great day :)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-04-20
* Signon time  :    Tue Apr 10 16:24:24 2007
* Signoff time :    Fri Apr 20 07:45:12 2007
* Total uptime :    9d 15h 20m 48s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 07:49am
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
